# Frog Rod Options



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a rod to serve as a dedicated hollow body frog rod. Been doing lots of reading and watching videos on frog set ups, and it seems like everyone is different. Some swear that only Heavy Power rods will work, others say MedHeavy is best. Some say ModFast action is best, others say Fast, others claim only XFast will work. It's confusing. So I figured I'd best ask people who fish in Ohio, since that's where I do 95% of my fishing. Northern Ohio in particular. 

Based on what I've been reading online my preliminary choices are...

Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0 Frog Series Rod 7'6" MedHeavy Fast
Duckett Ghost XL 7'3" MedHeavy or 7'3" Heavy
No. 8 Tackle Blackout 7'3" MedHeavy XFast or 7'4" Heavy XFast
Powell Deisel 7'2" MedHeavy XFast


Anyone have experience with any of these rods? I do the majority of my fishing in Northern Ohio, so I'm thinking the Heavy Power rods might be overkill. I'm open to hearing recommendations from others. I'm trying to keep it around $120 or less for the rod if I can. Me and expensive rods have bad relationships lol.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I use a 7' MH fast action Abu vendetta and have pulled 4 lbers out of the slop on frogs without issue. Bought a veritas once to go along side my vendetta and returned it for another vendetta. Idk why, it's just the rod for me and it's very affordable. Anyway, 7' - 7'6" MH with a fast action is what you want. 50-65lb braid of your choice and a fairly fast reel (7.3:1 for me) and you'll be set.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive had great luck with denali kovert rods. I use the 7'3" mh and hvy for frogs and flipping. Both with 7.5:1 reels


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't have any experience with this rod, but I see a ton of people suggest a Dobyns 735 for frogs. I plan on picking up the Fury version which is roughly $110, or another rod that's just outside your budget at $150 the Genesis II Fred's Magic Stick from iRod. I currently use a Phenix Recon(first version) 764 and it's just a tad too light in the backbone department and since I use it for a lot of different things I only run 17# mono on it.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I go 7 with MH and 30 lb braid directly to the frog with pretty good success!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Watching this thread because I'm in the market also with many of the same questions. I would tend to look for medium, rather than fast, action so as to not being so fast on the hookset and pulling the frog out before the bass is button up. The AG Frog 2.0 seems to fit this description:

*Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0 Frog Casting Rod 7'6" Med Hvy*
Medium Action, 12-25lb line, 3/8-1 1/4oz lure weight, $99.99 (Tackle Warehouse)


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My frog rod is a Abu Garcia Veritas 7'3" Heavy extra fast with a Shimano Citica 7:1 reel and 50lb Power Pro braid. I really like it but you could probably use the med heavy without a problem. My PB was 6 lbs and it was on a 7'0" medium St. Croix Triumph before I had the frog rod. I really only ended up with the set up I have because the rod and reel were both 30% off.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There are a lot of ways to go with a Frog Rod. All the opinions/comments here are valid. You could probably get by with anything from 6'6" all the way to 7'+ on length. MH or H is good. I was going to get a dedicated Frog Setup last year (baitcaster and rod and spool some Power Pro on it). Did a lot of research and found a variety of answers on rod specs. Length is always good for leverage. You need some backbone also. But I found many different answers about the tip action, from using moderate to x-fast. I think action may come down to your personal preference. Also, one company's x-fast action may be like another company's fast action, so they're all different. I ended up not getting my frog rig, saved that money and put it toward a flattie rig. So when I toss frogs, I use a MH 6'6" fast action with PP 50lb braid on a spinning reel. It works for me, I'm able to yank pigs out of the salad when needed and then switch that rig up for other fishing as needed, so it serves multi-purposes. Let us know what you end up doing.

E...


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

I use an iRod Genesis II Fred's magic stick. Great multi-purpose rod for frogs, flipping, pitching, football jigs, T-rigs, even punching. Imo, you don't want a broomstick rod for frogging. I like a little bit of tip, but not so much that it is whippy. This will definitely make it easier to "walk" the frog on top through the slop!


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm still on the hunt. Right now the Veritas 2.0 Frog Series is topping the list. From everything I've read it has a nice Moderate-Fast action in the tip so you're not pulling the frog from a fish, or launching smaller fish past you when you set the hook. I'm also on the look out for a Vendetta 7'6" MH, but NO ONE has it in stock. I like the look of the Vendetta more, so I may have to wait as much as I don't want/like to. 

As far as a reel, I have an Abu Orra SX in 6.4:1 that's already spooled up with 50lb braid just waiting for a rod to go on. I like that ratio for uses where I might have to reel in a 3lb fish and 5lbs of muck. If a fish short strikes, I can just reel in faster to cast to him again. That's all subjective and a matter of preference, though.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

A recomendation i would make is to use the fastest reel you can get. I use a 7.5:1 and at times wish it was faster


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

St croix slop frog rod with a fast reel and 65 lb s sunlined braid


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

DIAWA Lite n Tuff Frog Rods are awesome


----------

